# Mr. Shaper gets a new tool holder.



## willthedancer (Feb 9, 2017)

Just a bit of cosmetic work to do, harden and temper, and Parkerize.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## barnett (Feb 9, 2017)

Very nice !!!


----------



## 12bolts (Feb 10, 2017)

I like the ability to index the tool bit. What material did you use for the tool holder?

Cheers Phil


----------



## T Bredehoft (Feb 10, 2017)

I have a memory of one similar with 3 or 4 tool positions machined in, I suppose, to keep the tool from moving.


----------



## willthedancer (Feb 11, 2017)

Quenched and tempered.

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## willthedancer (Feb 11, 2017)

This was a piece of 4140 annealed. The nut is 12L14.

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## willthedancer (Feb 14, 2017)

Parkerized

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## A618fan2 (Feb 14, 2017)

Sweet!  Very nice work.

John


----------



## 12bolts (Feb 27, 2017)

And the branding is a nice touch too

Cheers Phil


----------

